# Голос засипел и обломился.



## Kuzalogly (19 Июл 2015)

Речь- про лучший баян всех времён и народов. "Кировский-3".
Играл я, играл. Чувствую: какой-то голос засипел. Я погрузился в чтение форумов. На одном из родственных этому форуме нашёл мнение аксакала (он и здесь тоже бывает): голос засипел не просто так. Надо перевести инструмент в режим форсажа. То есть вжарить с усиленной компрессией. Тогда либо придёт всё в норму, либо голос отломится, либо ещё что-то. Я вжарил от души "Нанэ Цоха". Когда компрессия перевалила разумные пределы, сомнительная кнопка правой клавиатуры звякнула и просто стала работать как "фух-фух". Ну, как душник. Я заподозрил неладное.
Снял правый полукорпус, снял связанный с кнопкой резонатор. Из внутреннего голоса на стол выпал кусочек. Вот такой- на фото видно. Грусть одолела меня. Что делать? 
1. Разобрать немецкий аккордеон, который я надеялся возродить. Убить надежду, и нужный голос взять с него. Представить себя Гингемой, Бастиндой или Дуремаром, и изготовить мастику. Поменять сломанный голос, подстроить его как описано в роликах в сети.
2. Поискать того мастера, у которого с мастикой нет проблем. Отвезти ему... что? Снятый резонатор или весь баян? Зачем ему весь баян? Мастер у себя в мусорном ведре без труда найдёт подменный голос, плюс ещё один (напротив сломанного), который врёт безбожно. Перезалить 2 голосочка прям при мне- это дорого?
3. Найти такой же баян за копейки, на запчасти. Взять с него хоть целый резонатор, и поменять.
Хотелось бы финансово сбалансированного совета, но не в ущерб качеству.


----------



## vev (19 Июл 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
Для начала неплохо понимать, что окончательная настройка голоса делается в корпусе и отличается от той, которая на настроечном столе. Лучше отдать баян мастеру. Куски у него скорее всего есть. Залить его в резонатор и подстроить - невелика работа. По деньгам и по времени будет разумно.
Если нужен кусок, могу поделиться в Москве: есть старый Этюд для экспериментов. Мастики тоже могу чуток уступить.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Июл 2015)

Спасибо. А есть кто по моему географическому направлению? 

Дача- Александров Владимирской обл. Квартира- ВДНХ. Лето всё на даче. Есть кто по Ярославке или во  Владимирской области?


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Kuzalogly написал(а):
> ...


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Июл 2015)

Для начала, Заглушите голос скотчем. и оторвите лайку которая рядышком. Все будет играть. Найдёте с любого баяна голос.(кировский настроен не точно) поставите, и, будет счастье. Если размер не будет подходить уменьшите резонатор.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Июл 2015)

Спасибо. "С любого баяна голос" у меня в деревне на дороге не валяется. Повременить и купить нечто полуразрушенное на запчасти за 100 рублей- можно. Но неизвестно сколько ждать. И с мастикой я попугиваюсь. Кустарно варить пока не умею. Не Гингема ни разу. Но мысли Ваши вселяют надежду...


----------



## MAN (20 Июл 2015)

Это не тот инструмент, на котором можно без последствий "включать режим форсажа". Даже на совершенно новом. А тут ещё и возраст (ржавчинка на язычках и т.д.) Не хочу расстраивать, однако думаю, что на одном сломавшемся голосе тут дело не закончится.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Июл 2015)

Понял. Всё равно буду делать. Побегал несколько часов по Интернету, поглядел результаты работы "любителей перезалить голоса". Любителям результат нравится, мне- нет. Наляпано так, что стыдно потом перед людьми.
 Поезжу окрест, по ДМШ. Почитаю у них доски объявлений. Ведь сидит же небось рядом дед- умелец, который гармошки чинил ещё при Колчаке. Интернета у него нет, а районные газеты и доски объявлений- есть...


----------



## MAN (20 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (20.07.2015, 13:54) писал:


> Поезжу окрест, по ДМШ.


 А вот это по-моему хорошая идея, надеюсь, что Вам повезёт таким образом найти того, кто недорого и качественно отремонтирует Ваш баян.


----------



## vev (20 Июл 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,

может мой опыт будет полезен. 
Купил я по-случаю Этюд. Заказал мастику. Дальше пару вечеров проливал голоса - отдирал, и так по циклу, пока не начало получаться ровно. При этом оптимизировал форму ложки. Кусок жести от консервной банки и кусок штапика и три минуты работы и ложка у вас в руках. Фото ложки могу выложить, если надо. В качестве бани использовал паяльную ванну с регулируемой температурой. 


Это моя ложка


----------



## Евгений51 (20 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Спасибо. "С любого баяна голос" у меня в деревне на дороге не валяется. Повременить и купить нечто полуразрушенное на запчасти за 100 рублей- можно. Но неизвестно сколько ждать. И с мастикой я попугиваюсь. Кустарно варить пока не умею. Не Гингема ни разу. Но мысли Ваши вселяют надежду...
> > Сейчас достал с подвала  рухлядь."концерт" Сижу проливаю воском с церковных свечей Маленький паяльник на свечку и по фитилю течёт ровненько. Герметично.  Где и косо, так не на продажу. Уверен, что в ДМШ Рухляди много. Удачи.


----------



## sedovmika (20 Июл 2015)

Вот тут и зарыта собака. Обычно перекупщики пишут что "инструмент проверен и настроен", и делают цену выше, и с них можно спросить если что.  Обычно баян требует значительного ремонта, даже если с виду он как новый. Возраст сказывается на лайке, поролоне, заливке, деформации и растрескивании резонаторов. Все популярные тульские баяны, а также "Кубань" Армавирской фабрики имеют приклеенные басовые резонаторы, что очень усложняет ремонт. Потом, надо баян очистить от пыли, удалить грязь и запах с мехов, отремонтировать или заменить ремни, подправить внешний вид. Иногда надо клеить углы полукорпусов, восстанавливать недостающие кнопки, ремонтировать футляр и т.д. Если попадется баян из партии с перекаленными голосами, мороки еще больше (обычно ломаются пиколки). И что мы имеем? Ну в среднем тысячи 2-3-4 навара (а продать сейчас неимоверно трудно). Вот после такой профилактики я говорю покупателям что инструмент обновлен, если что случится, сразу обращайтесь ко мне, обязательно исправлю дефект (бесплатно). Слово мастера лучше всякой гарантии (или лучшая гарантия)


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Июл 2015)

Для  принятия политического решения о самостоятельной заливке 2х голосов нужно: 1. Найти рухлядь, на запчасти. 2. Оценить экономическую составляющую. Если это недорого и реально- я не полезу. И пп1, и пп2- в разработке.

Баян собрал, кнопку ХХХ пометил маркером.  Слава богу, в баяне много кнопок, и можно тренироваться без одной (весьма высокого тона) кнопки. К тому ж, как указал Евгений,- всё равно мастеру нужен инструмент в сборе, а не один резонатор.


----------



## sedovmika (20 Июл 2015)

Я помню как рушился у нас баян "Киров", который был куплен старшей сестре, а потом перешел к старшему брату, и наконец мне. А вот австрийская трехрядка, которую отец принес с войны, очень долго держалась. Сейчас думаю, если бы был мастер у нас в районе тогда, баян бы прослужил мне до окончания средней школы. Но, увы, мы не умели устранять неисправности, или устраняли их неправильно, вот так и инструмент постепенно закончил свою жизнь, успев подарить нам столько радости и веселья!


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Июл 2015)

Был в ДМШ. Нынче это Центр Детского Творчества. 
Там сейчас отпуска. Сидит вахтёрша. Допросил. Есть настройщики ф-но, а с остальными инструментами преподаватели помогают самостоятельно. Контактов мастеров не знает. Пытать её не стал. Буду ждать конца каникул.


----------



## Gross (21 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (21.07.2015, 15:15) писал:


> преподаватели помогают самостоятельно. Контактов мастеров не знает.


 в школе, скорей всего, есть останки старого баяна на запчасти. Возможно, найдётся подходящая планка на замену.


----------



## Евгений51 (21 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Буду ждать конца каникул.


Могу прислать голос. напишите какой. [email protected]


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Июл 2015)

Евгений51 (21.07.2015, 23:39) писал:


> Могу прислать голос


 Спасибо. На сегодняшнем этапе не хочу никого беспокоить. Надеюсь в радиусе 50-100 км отыскать человека, к которому "Приехал, перезалил, заплатил, уехал." Коли не сыщется таков,- буду расширять вариативность перспектив ремонта. Голоса- вдох и выдох "соль" второй октавы.
П.С. Есть просьба по теме. И не только. Напишите мне кто-нибудь в личку, у кого есть возможность изредка ответить на несложный (для местных) вопрос про обслуживание и ремонт. И про жизнь, в её баянно-аккордеонном проявлении. Выносить на всеобщее обозрение свою малограмотность не считаю рациональным(((. Хотелось бы иметь опытного советчика без развитого менторства и гипер- апломба...


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Июл 2015)

Докладываю. Я справился. Хожу с утра гордый как страус.

Сначала было принято решение о НЕвосстановлении резервного трёхголосого немца. Зачем мне второй трёхголосый ГДРовец конца 50-х, если даже при его полном приведении в порядок он не будет лучше моего нынешнего Вельта, над которым хороший мастер трудился полторы недели? И какая положительная динамика техники игры от этого? Верно, никакой. А вкладывать силы "чтоб было"- моветон. И аккордеон начал свой последний путь. С него ушли на "Кировский-3" пукли (теперь баян можно ставить на стол в двух положениях), стяжки меха (на баяне вообще их не было с рождения), частично хороший немецкий крепёж.
Оба голоса "соль" второй октавы заменены. Профессионалам рассказ про то, как это делать- не нужен. Подробности опущу.
Выводы и наблюдения. 1. Перезалить пару голосов- нетрудно. Для этого нужна голова, руки и хорошие инструменты. Если у Вас в доме- дедушкин молоток, бабушкины пассатижи и пара ржавых отвёрток- ремонт баяна не для Вас.  2. Голоса аккордеона имеют иные геометрические размеры. Подгонка их под проём баяна хороша с наличием гравировальной машины. Снимаем 1,5 мм с пятки куска, и фрезеруем лишние 1,5 мм в длине проёма.  3. В баяне парные голоса(в моём случае- соль второй октавы) сидят в одном резонаторе напроть друг друга. В аккордеоне вторая "соль" сидела в соседнем резонаторе. Пока не разобрал- не знал.
Ощущения очень положительные. Всё звучит, подстраивать не понадобилось.


----------



## gerborisov (25 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Докладываю. Я справился. Хожу с утра гордый как страус.


Если вы взяли два голоса из аккордеона, то они настроены в "разлив". Не режет слух? Хотя 
на Кировском наверняка не так заметно


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Июл 2015)

Я тоже сперва приготовился подстраивать. Собрал, подудел. Долго дудел. Никакого разлива. Унисон. По ходу вопрос начинающего: а в аккордеоне разве не может быть чистая СОЛЬ в соседнем резонаторе? А та нота что в разливе с обсуждаемой- в том же резонаторе откуда снята первая для ремонта...


----------



## gerborisov (25 Июл 2015)

В принципе у аккордеона - нет дублирования унисона, как у баянов. В регистре "соло" звучит одна планка. (Три голоса - "соло", "разлив" и "на октаву выше")У баяна типа "Кировский" без регистров -две планки на один звук.


----------



## vev (25 Июл 2015)

*gerborisov*,
Я бы не был столь категоричным. Было у меня достаточное количество инструментов. Были и розливные, но были и есть абсолютно "сухие", настроенные четко в унисон. Все зависит от конкретного инструмента


----------



## gerborisov (26 Июл 2015)

Я не был категоричным в своём послании  Мой опыт основан на инструментах в моей школе и городе. Это, в основном, инструменты 30 летней (и более) выдержки. Вельтмейстеры, Аккорды, Берёзки, Аэлиты. В них всё так и устроено.


----------



## MAN (27 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (22.07.2015, 06:55) писал:


> Хотелось бы иметь опытного советчика без развитого менторства и гипер- апломба...


 Скажите пожалуйста, нашёлся ли таковой, если это не тайна конечно? Просто у меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы, любезнейший Александр Анатольевич, хоть и обратились с этой просьбой, однако сами не очень-то верите в существование среди посетителей этого форума подходящей кандидатуры и заранее ставите такую возможность под сомнение. А напрасно по-моему (не подумайте только, что я тут на свою собственную персону намекаю, потому что я и знаю крайне мало, да и гордыней страдаю, может быть, не меньше Вашего, я имею в виду совсем других людей).
А с успешным ремонтом баяна я Вас поздравляю! Искренне рад. Правда.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2015)

MAN писал:


> потому что я и знаю крайне мало


Значит, я не знаю попросту НИЧЕГО.

П.С. Нет, никто не отозвался. А спрашивать тут про простые (для большинства) вещи- просто неприлично. Как выяснилось...


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
Kuzalogly писал:


> MAN писал: потому что я и знаю крайне малоЗначит, я не знаю попросту НИЧЕГО.
> 
> П.С. Нет, никто не отозвался. А спрашивать тут про простые (для большинства) вещи- просто неприлично. Как выяснилось...


Вот-вот, меряться будете? 

Нет ничего неприличного в вопросах. Если они в отдельной ветке, и никого не раздражают, то в чем вопрос? Кто захочет, тот ответит. Кто не захочет отвечать - пройдет мимо...


----------



## MAN (27 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (27.07.2015, 11:18) писал:


> А спрашивать тут про простые (для большинства) вещи просто неприлично. Как выяснилось...


 Где это и когда такое выяснилось? Этого просто не могло быть и я совершенно согласен с Евгением: Цитата:


> Нет ничего неприличного в простых вопросах.


Kuzalogly (27.07.2015, 11:18) писал:


> Нет, никто не отозвался.


 Пожалуйста, не делайте из этого ошибочных выводов, попытайтесь сперва сами отказаться от высокомерия и заносчивости (уверяю, что Вам только кажется, будто эта "броня" служит Вам защитой, на самом деле всё как раз наоборот) и будьте действительно проще. Малограмотность, которую Вы якобы не считаете рациональным выносить на всеобщее обозрение, как раз легко простят (знаю по собственному опыту), а вот надменный сарказм симпатии точно не вызывает и очень сильно мешает взаимопониманию. Ища помощи и дружеского участия у людей, к которым обращаешься примерно так: "Эй вы, индюки надутые, подите-ка все на минуточку сюда, у меня имеется парочка вопросов и я, может быть, снизойду до того, чтобы послушать, что вы мне на них промямлите", вряд ли можно рассчитывать на успех.


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2015)

MAN писал:


> попытайтесь сперва сами отказаться от высокомерия и заносчивости.


Нет никакого высокомерия. Напротив. Всё своё величие, всю гениальность,- я всегда стараюсь скрывать даже от близких. Никто не догадывается. Я прост в общении, как Владимир Ильич. ))
А неграмотные вопросы, если сообщество уж разрешает (тема-то моя...), я буду прямо тут и вываливать.
1. На возрастных аккордеонах отверстия шпилек разболтаны, толще шпильки уже не подобрать. Я чуть-чуть согнул шпильки, и они вошли туго. Это можно? Или что ещё придумать?
2. Заливать бы голоса не ложечками. Паяльник- плохо. Портится лайка и всё неаккуратно. Строительный фен- хорошо, но струя широкая, опять же портим соседние лайки. Очень к месту был бы микро-строительный фен, с очень узким выхлопом и регулировкой температуры от 50 до 250 градусов. Уложили колбаски мастики- и микро-феном расплавили. Будет очень аккуратно. Ничего такого не изобретено?
3. Для предварительного испытания залитых кусков мастера (видел в сети) используют самодельные короба-дудки, или целый стол с отдельным мехом. Я, как любитель, просто продувал ртом, используя штатные дырки в резонаторе.  И на вдох, и на выдох. Это очень вредно? Конечно, есть вероятность вдохнуть пыль и ошмётки кожи и дерева...


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, 


Сразу несколько вопросов: а что есть "шпилька" в Вашем понимании? Если гвоздик, крепящий полу корпус и рамку, то с новой чуть более Толстой прокладкой проблем нет. 
Такого не видел, но паяльник с емкостью и трубкой для механизации неплох, наверное. Правда я поупражнявшись с самодельной ложкой на убитом резонаторе, достиг того, что все проходит гладко, залоги чистые, заливка ровная. 

По поводу дутья. Сам поначалу так делал. Брезгливо только. Да и не очень безопасно на старых инструментах. Там в зависимости от условий хранения разной плесени/грибов может быть до черта


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2015)

vev писал:


> Сразу несколько вопросов: а что есть "шпилька" в Вашем понимании? Если гвоздик, крепящий полу корпус и рамку...


Шпилька со сферической головкой- это не моё понимание. Это так магазины говорят. Хотя бы вот этот-
http://delicia.ru/zap.html#общее


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, 

В общепринятом понимании шпилькой кличут цилиндрический прут с резьбой с обоих концов, как минимум. Поэтому и возникает закономерный вопрос


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2015)

Устройство музыкальных инструментов по терминам столь забавно, сколь и неординарно. Я сам- автолюбитель с 1983 года, и про шпильки- в курсе. Но читать про устройство язычковых инструментов мне в радость, и даже иногда смешно.
Кстати, если уж тема расширена до простой беседы.  Рядом со мной есть баян пожилой, но рабочий. Хочу его взять за может тыщу. В надежде на старые хорошие голоса, которые можно будет использовать. Кто как думает- есть там хорошие потроха?
https://www.avito.ru/aleksandrov/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_rsfsr_g._tula_52473
6887


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2015)

*Kuzalogly*,
Поди помните "Адъютант его превосходительства"? Там есть сцена с пленными атаманом местечковым офицерами. Так вот атаман проводить собирался именно то, на что этот инструмент годен: экскримент над ним можно провести ИМХО

Хотя для этого Вы уже аккордеон раздербанили...


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2015)

Так на расчленение он за тыщу годен?  Может, старые голоса покрепше новых?


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, ИМХО ни на что он не годен


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2015)

ОК. Не поеду. Хотя и рядом. 
Тут кто-то для коллекции брал бирки старые. Может ему сгодится?


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2015)

*Kuzalogly*, это на "Мир баяна" было


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2015)

Ещё ламерский вопрос. Про перчатку на левую руку.
В моих  кейсах с инструментами лежат "влажные салфетки для детей". Они там поддерживают баланс влаги и устраняют запахи. Через недельку салфетка становится абсолютно сухой. Эта сухая салфетка хорошо себя чувствует под левой рукой при игре на аккордеоне и баяне. Если притулить ладно- её совсем не видно. Левая рука скачет по кнопкам очень хорошо. После репетиции салфетка выбрасывается в помойку.


----------



## MAN (28 Июл 2015)

vev (27.07.2015, 20:17) писал:


> В общепринятом понимании шпилькой кличут цилиндрический прут с резьбой с обоих концов


 Нет, Евгений, боюсь, что то, о чём сказали Вы, шпилькой кличут не в общепринятом, а скорее в машиностроительном, т.е. достаточно узком понимании, в общепринятом же это нечто, напоминающее собой иглу, потому как:
Цитата:


> *шпилька*
> Заим. в XVIII в. из польск. яз., в котором szpilka является переоформлением ср.-в.-нем. spille — «иголка».
> 
> (Школьный этимологический словарь русского языка. Происхождение слов. — М.: Дрофа. Н. М. Шанский, Т. А. Боброва. 2004.)


 Таким образом называть шпильками детали, скрепляющие полукорпуса аккордеона с меховыми рамками, ничуть не менее уместно, чем заколки для волос, каблуки женской обуви или, например, островерхое украшение кровли здания - шпилем.

А простому в общении, якоже вождь мирового пролетариата, автору темы с целью расширения вариативности перспектив его последующих ремонтов хочу подсказать следующий способ устранения означенной проблемы: разбитые отверстия надо, разобрав инструмент, рассверлить на больший диаметр и в полученные отверстия посадить на клей чопики из плотной и твёрдой древесины; после полного высыхания клея аккуратно срезать и зашлифовать выступы этих пробочек заподлицо с плоскостями восстанавливаемых деталей; инструмент собрать, плотно стянуть и заново просверлить в заглушках отверстия уже точно по диаметру шпилек, с таким расчётом, чтобы они вставлялись потом в эти отверстия достаточно плотно. Паяльник для такого небольшого ремонта (замены нескольких планок) вполне подходящий инструмент, напрасно Вы привередничаете, только для удобного и аккуратного выполнения с его помощью такой специфической задачи нужно доработать жало, придав ему подходящую геометрическую форму. Не помешает здесь, конечно, и включение паяльника через регулятор мощности, чтобы обеспечить оптимальную температуру жала. На строительный фен, кстати, тоже можно наверное примостырить какую-нибудь изготовленную из консервной банки самодельную насадку-сопло для формирования узкой струи горячего воздуха, а если в распоряжении имеется паяльная станция с феном для локального подогрева, то проще будет воспользоваться им.Большой объём работы (полную перезаливку всех планок) ложкой сделать будет вероятно всё-таки сподручнее всего. Те, кто этот способ давным-давно придумали, уж наверное не дурнее нас с Вами, как и те, кто до сих пор его используют.Примерно те же рассуждения подойдут и к вопросу о "дувачке". Делать для продувки голосов специальное приспособление имеет смысл, если предполагаете им в дальнейшем много и часто пользоваться. Ведь и простому автолюбителю, согласитесь, совсем не обязательно оснащать свой индивидуальный гараж подобно крупному предприятию автосервиса, даже если он и предпочитает или вынужден большую часть работ по обслуживанию и ремонту своего автомобиля выполнять самостоятельно.


----------



## vev (28 Июл 2015)

MAN (28.07.2015, 11:37) писал:


> Нет, Евгений, боюсь, что то, о чём сказали Вы, шпилькой кличут не в общепринятом, а скорее в машиностроительном, т.е. достаточно узком понимании, в общепринятом же это нечто, напоминающее собой иглу, потому как:


Ой, Александр... Опять уели... Согласен, мое техническое образование сразу рисует чертеж, описанного мной ранее устройства, при слове "шпилька"...

По поводу отверстий, конечно есть возможность их заделывать чопиками/пробками, но это если не менять лайковую прокладку. Если же ее менять на микропорку на клею (что сейчас уже почти стандартное решение), то проще взять чуть более толстую прокладку и не иметь проблем.


----------



## MAN (28 Июл 2015)

vev (28.07.2015, 13:14) писал:


> Если же ее менять на микропорку на клею (что сейчас уже почти стандартное решение), то проще взять чуть более толстую прокладку и не иметь проблем.


 Вот в этом, Евгений, мне с Вами не согласиться крайне затруднительно. Вот она - вариативность перспектив во всей своей простоте! 
Кстати, пожалуй ещё более простым и уж точно не менее эффективным решением будет в подобной ситуации замена всего инструмента целиком.


----------



## vev (28 Июл 2015)

MAN (28.07.2015, 13:44) писал:


> Кстати, пожалуй ещё более простым и уж точно не менее эффективным решением будет в подобной ситуации замена всего инструмента целиком.


Стараюсь идти именно этим путем


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июл 2015)

Согласен. И по линии развития игры на аккордеоне я выбрал именно путь расширения парка инструментов. А старичок Вельт останется для застолий и в случае игры на воздухе. Ему уже терять нечего, запчастей навалом, в случае чего подлатаю. Продать за копейки- смысла нет, там потроха обслужены мастером добросовестно, да и денюжку уже не вернуть. А вот расширенные отверстия мастер не устранил, ибо в общем-то ему такая задача и не ставилась.
Аккордеон на днях- будет. Не дрова. Не скажу, пока не привезу. Чтоб не сглазить. Но предоплату внёс. 
А в баянстве дале не пойду. Для развлечения вполне хватит Кировского. Не хочет моя правая рука осваивать серьёзные произведения. Ей трудно объяснять всяк раз, что ход мелодии по тону "вверх" совсем не означает движение пальцев туда же... 
Вопрос. Ведь наверняка форумчане не таскают на  поляну свои Супиты и S-ки. Имеют резервные инструменты, которые в случае чего не жалко кетчупом облить. Так ли?


----------



## glory (28 Июл 2015)

Думаю, что большинство форумчан как в анекдоте про пляж, красавицу и станки старается при отдыхе не вспоминать про баян...


----------



## gus (1 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Спасибо. А есть кто по моему географическому направлению?
> 
> Дача- Александров Владимирской обл. Квартира- ВДНХ. Лето всё на даче. Есть кто по Ярославке или во  Владимирской области?


Удивительно, и у меня всё так же. Но я совсем-совсем начинающий любитель. Помочь в ремонте никак не могу. А вот встретиться на даче в Александрове - а почему бы и нет?


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Авг 2015)

gus писал:


> встретиться на даче в Александрове - а почему бы и нет?


Без  вопросов. С мелкими ремонтами я и сам разобрался. Могу даже кое-чем помочь. Например- уже беру у пчеловода забрус, сам гоню обалденный чистейший воск. Нашёл неподдельное льняное масло в аптеке, нашёл советскую подлинную канифоль. Могу дать мастику, самую настоящую из всех настоящих. Вот скоро сменю "дрова" на нормальный аккордеон,- поиграем...


----------



## gus (1 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> gus писал:встретиться на даче в Александрове - а почему бы и нет? Без  вопросов. С мелкими ремонтами я и сам разобрался. Могу даже кое-чем помочь. Например- уже беру у пчеловода забрус, сам гоню обалденный чистейший воск. Нашёл неподдельное льняное масло в аптеке, нашёл советскую подлинную канифоль. Могу дать мастику, самую настоящую из всех настоящих. Вот скоро сменю "дрова" на нормальный аккордеон,- поиграем...


ну вот я неожиданно нашел сведущего человека. И живет рядом и советом помочь может.
У меня старенький баян Тульский ("терочка") три голоса на правой дребезжат. При случае покажу и буду  очень благодарен за совет.


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Авг 2015)

gus (01.08.2015, 15:09) писал:


> три голоса на правой дребезжат


 Дребезжат, но звучат?
Если инструмент "с прошлым",- можно попробовать с голосов убрать ржавчики и поровнять зазоры. Лезвия от бритв, щупы от машины...
Дачная игра на баяне и аккордеоне дуэтом- это было бы супер. Смущает только Ваша фраза (цитирую Вас) : "Как тратить не больше 1 часа в неделю на набор тысяч подписчиков из соц. сетей". Хотя даже в Амвэй есть честные люди.


----------



## gus (2 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> gus (01.08.2015, 15:09) писал: три голоса на правой дребезжат Дребезжат, но звучат?
> Если инструмент "с прошлым",- можно попробовать с голосов убрать ржавчики и поровнять зазоры. Лезвия от бритв, щупы от машины...
> Дачная игра на баяне и аккордеоне дуэтом- это было бы супер. Смущает только Ваша фраза (цитирую Вас) : "Как тратить не больше 1 часа в неделю на набор тысяч подписчиков из соц. сетей". Хотя даже в Амвэй есть честные люди.


Не обращайте внимания, было такое дело, но прошло. (Вот ведь интернет какая штука- казалось бы уж тыщу лет назад что-то сделал, да и забыл уж вовсе. А там (показываю пальцем вверх) всё помнят))
А я таки решился на самостоятельный ремонт. Вскрыл, посмотрел, понял как там что устроено. Что-то почистил, что-то продул, пропылесосил - и, о чудо! - заиграли нотки. Осталась одна Ля - ну там надо спецу колдовать, диссонанс слышен, хотя большей частью на сжим.На разжим играет хорошо. В принципе терпимо.
Спасибо форумчанам за вдохновение.


----------



## Kuzalogly (2 Авг 2015)

*gus*, gus писал:


> Не обращайте внимания,


Не обратили...


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Авг 2015)

Раз уж тема стала моей болталкой, задам ламерские вопросы.

1. Как сделать меха белоснежно- белыми? Хлорка? Перекись водорода? Нашатырь?    А то на моём "Метеоре" следы лёгкие, как будто кто-то на меха чихнул. Или высморкался...

2. Почему нет раздела "Барахолка"?... Почему нет раздела юмора?

3. Почему при игре стоя я гораздо ловчее попадаю в ноты? Сидя- иногда мажу...


----------



## glory (6 Авг 2015)

) Извините! )
Вопросы из серии - как проверить компрессию баяна (аккордеона) ? -  Опустите его в ванну на пузырьки...


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Авг 2015)

Ну почему же... Задавал в поиск "как отбелить меха". Выскакивают статьи про песца или того хуже...


----------

